# Good trad news: Lands End Hyde Park collar length



## fallschurch (Apr 7, 2015)

I received the following email from Lands End today regarding their Hyde Park measurements:

*****
_Thank you for your message to Lands' End regarding our Men's Hyde Park Dress Shirts.

Our Dress Shirts are offered in three different style/cut options. We have included a brief description of each to review to determine which may work best for you.

•Traditional fit: Classic American cut with extra room through the chest and waist; relaxed and comfortable. It has a collar length of 3 1/8 inches.
•Tailored fit: Slimmer through the body but not tight; less fullness for a cleaner, sleeker look. It has a collar length of 3 1/4 inches.

We hope this information helps you find the best fit. Should you have any further questions, please contact us again. We are always willing to help.

We guarantee our products!_
*****

I've been posting about this for awhile, and there have been several other posts, but after years of searching, I may have finally found an under $50, must-iron, heavy, nubby, all-cotton OCBD with a collar length of +3 inches which is available in numeric sizing

I've been very impressed by Lands End's responsiveness. Awhile back, many of us posted on here and on the LE website reviews that we wanted Hyde Park in more colors and patterns, and as of today, they have several new colors and patterns.

I see many HP reviews about their collars being 2.75 inches; I wonder if this was their HP Slim Fit model which a LE representative said is 2.75 inches, and which is no longer available on the LE website.

If anyone can confirm these measurements for a shirt bought in 2017, that would be great (as HP measurements may have changed).


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

+1000


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll bite and buy one. One thing that seems off is that the tailored fit has a longer collar than the traditional fit?


----------



## fallschurch (Apr 7, 2015)

katch said:


> I'll bite and buy one. One thing that seems off is that the tailored fit has a longer collar than the traditional fit?


Yes, I found that odd too. LE said the same thing in 2016 about their tailored having longer collars then traditional, according to the first post in another thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?232705-Collar-Length-LE-Hyde-Park-OCBD


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't believe it for a minute. The last ones I bought recently (trad fit) had 3" collars, just.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

CSG said:


> I don't believe it for a minute. The last ones I bought recently (trad fit) had 3" collars, just.


CSG - I called LE and inquired. From my post back June 2016:

Traditional Fit Blue/White: 3 1/8''
Tailored Fit White: 3.25''
Tailored Fit Blue Striped: 3 1/8''
Slim Fit (white and blue striped): 2.5''

Perhaps they have changed the measurements since then.

-Chris


----------



## TallLefty21 (Jul 19, 2016)

I was returning something to my local Sears (which has an LE) two weeks ago and they had some Hyde Parks on the shelf. Granted I looked quickly, the collars did not look to be 3"+.


----------



## katch (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe I'll let someone else be the guinea pig. Just brought 10 OCBDs to the cleaners.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

cellochris said:


> CSG - I called LE and inquired. From my post back June 2016:
> 
> Traditional Fit Blue/White: 3 1/8''
> Tailored Fit White: 3.25''
> ...


They may have said that but the shirts I bought from them last year did not have collars any longer than 3". I measured them.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

CSG said:


> They may have said that but the shirts I bought from them last year did not have collars any longer than 3". I measured them.


Interesting! I ended up purchasing the Tailored fit white and blue striped last year and both measured over 3''.

Tiger had a similar experience. I wonder if it's an issue with vendors?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

This is good news, if indeed it's true.

Maybe we should call first about any sale stock.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Chris, mine were trad fit, not tailored. Regardless, it would be terrific if they brought back a longer collar point on the HP shirts.

As I think about it, I bought a Bayshore Blue Stripe shirt on a 40% off sale about two months ago and it has a three inch collar on my 17/34 trad fit sample.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm just looking for a spot to lodge a longstanding complaint that the HP bayshore blue stripe does not come in tall tailored fit. I have very much enjoyed my HPs over the years and they have held up well, made in China as they are.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I will believe it when someone posts one, and I do hope someone posts one.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

CSG said:


> Chris, mine were trad fit, not tailored. Regardless, it would be terrific if they brought back a longer collar point on the HP shirts.
> 
> As I think about it, I bought a Bayshore Blue Stripe shirt on a 40% off sale about two months ago and it has a three inch collar on my 17/34 trad fit sample.


Agreed! The collar length is skimpy; I am much happier with BB's OCBD's.


----------



## IvyPoseur (Apr 25, 2016)

fallschurch said:


> I received the following email from Lands End today regarding their Hyde Park measurements:
> 
> *****
> _Thank you for your message to Lands' End regarding our Men's Hyde Park Dress Shirts.
> ...


I ordered a traditional & tailored version of the shirt which is scheduled for delivery on 12/2/17. All in with tax/shipping they come to $30.24 each. I requested the collar measurements from customer service and received the same information that "fallschurch" got. I've never owned the Hyde Park shirt so I don't know how slim the "tailored" version is, but I could a 3.25" collar would be acceptable if the shirt doesn't fit like a typical "euro"style.

I measured my heavily laundered Brooks Brother's OCBDs that are probably 10 years old and they have 3"-3 1/8" collars. They still roll but obviously not like my Mercer's, O'Donnell's, or Ratio's. I never wear the BB's with ties because the neck size is now a 1/2" too snug but they look good open-collared.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

I have worn Lands' End Hyde Park OCBDs for many, many years, though I have not purchased any Button Downs from them for the last 5-6 years as the collar length diminished. Still, I do have twelve 'good ones' in inventory. I thought a guy or two might have an interest in the collar roll LE used to achieve with a 3 1/4" collar and well placed buttons. Here's an example:










The collar length shown here began its life at 3.25", but has shrunk an eighth of an inch over twenty or so launderings.* It's paired with a 3 1/2" wide tie from Brooks (tied with a four-in-hand knot), a goatskin vest from Orvis, a Camel hair 3/2 blazer with 2 patch and flap pockets from Brooks, and a pocket square of Ancient Madder from Sam Hober. To me, despite all the high profile vendors making up this outfit, li'l old Lands' End brings home the bacon with its flamboyant, symmetrical Collar roll!
________________________________________________________
* I've had this shirt for about ten years, but I have a closetful of others, so this one gets worn only about twice a year.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Billax said:


> I have worn Lands' End Hyde Park OCBDs for many, many years, though I have not purchased any Button Downs from them for the last 5-6 years as the collar length diminished. Still, I do have twelve 'good ones' in inventory. I thought a guy or two might have an interest in the collar roll LE used to achieve with a 3 1/4" collar and well placed buttons. Here's an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an absolutely incredible roll- I almost can't believe that's Lands End


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

IvyPoseur said:


> I ordered a traditional & tailored version of the shirt which is scheduled for delivery on 12/2/17.


Might we have an update with a photograph?


----------



## IvyPoseur (Apr 25, 2016)

I received my order and the collar length measurements are 3.0" for the trad fit & 2.75" for the tailored fit. Again, LE customer service said it would be 3 1/8" for the trad & 3 1/4 for tailored. Close call for the trad but 3/4" inaccuracy for the tailored.

They are both going back. I might have considered keeping the tailored fit with the 3" collar but the lining (plastic?) in the collar & cuffs is disagreeable for me. I can almost HEAR the lining when I flex it with my hands.

It's a a shame. The Oxford clothe feels quite good. Without a tie it would otherwise be a acceptable garment.


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

Being new to the LE hyde park, I notice the placket and cuffs are fused. Were they always this way, even ~10 years ago when they offered the custom program?

It is theoretically possible to get a roll out of a 3" collar, by moving up the collar buttons. Not great roll by any stretch, but serviceable.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

TimF said:


> Being new to the LE hyde park, I notice the placket and cuffs are fused. Were they always this way, even ~10 years ago when they offered the custom program?
> 
> It is theoretically possible to get a roll out of a 3" collar, by moving up the collar buttons. Not great roll by any stretch, but serviceable.


You make good point here. I have three LE Hyde Park, Tailored fit shirts. While I really do like the softness of the main material, I do not like the collar at all. I do not really mind the shortness of the collars as I only wear them casually or under sweaters. However, the collar is just down right odd! Hard to explain but seem likes lined with plastic. Again, difficult to explain.

From now on, my casual OCBD shirts will be, dare I say, RLP. Must iron and soft and really do wear and wash nicely. I really don't even think I'll replace my BB OCBD shirts as they really aren't holding up well (same wash methods as other shirts and seriously falling apart, I am not sure what's going on). For business, and only when I want to wear a tie, mostly) I'll just wear LL Bean OCBDs. While I can afford what I want, I have issues paying well North of $100 for an OCBD shirt.


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

Oldsport said:


> You make good point here. I have three LE Hyde Park, Tailored fit shirts. While I really do like the softness of the main material, I do not like the collar at all. I do not really mind the shortness of the collars as I only wear them casually or under sweaters. However, the collar is just down right odd! Hard to explain but seem likes lined with plastic. Again, difficult to explain.
> 
> From now on, my casual OCBD shirts will be, dare I say, RLP. Must iron and soft and really do wear and wash nicely. I really don't even think I'll replace my BB OCBD shirts as they really aren't holding up well (same wash methods as other shirts and seriously falling apart, I am not sure what's going on). For business, and only when I want to wear a tie, mostly) I'll just wear LL Bean OCBDs. While I can afford what I want, I have issues paying well North of $100 for an OCBD shirt.


Curious, how exactly are the BBs falling apart? Approx. how many washes have they gone through? The rule of thumb is that a dress shirt should survive 100 washes. We should hope that with all the talk of how tough the BB OCBD is it should endure more, let's say 125. I think Mercer guarantees 150 cycles.

I think the LE collars are lined, unfused, but very stiffly lined. The placket and cuffs are fused, and it's been that way for a while.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

TimF said:


> Curious, how exactly are the BBs falling apart? Approx. how many washes have they gone through? The rule of thumb is that a dress shirt should survive 100 washes. We should hope that with all the talk of how tough the BB OCBD is it should endure more, let's say 125. I think Mercer guarantees 150 cycles.
> 
> I think the LE collars are lined, unfused, but very stiffly lined. The placket and cuffs are fused, and it's been that way for a while.


I bought 4 about a year or so ago when they were having a 4-for $199 sale. A white, blue, red uni stripe, and a blue uni stripe. After about 4 washes, the original blue one starting coming apart at the sleeve, right where the cuff meets the rest of the shirt. After sending back to BB, they agreed the shirt was faulted and sent me a new one. The second one, is now coming apart at the shoulder seam, totally fraying, after about 6 washes. The others are ok for now. Although I will say, the BB shirts seem to continue to shrink with more washings. I wash all of my shirts identically; cold wash, hang dry, never in the dryer. None of my other shirts show unusual wear (PRL, LL Bean, LE Hyde Park), or, any real noticeable shrinkage. All washed and cared for the same. Many are much older. The darn PRL shirts are my oldest, and except for the short collars, are actually getting nicer with every wear and washing (BTW, I'm notoriously thrifty; the PRL are all $39 outlet shirts). The LE Hyde Parks would be perfect with a 3 inch collar (vice the 2.5" on the tailored model) and if the collars weren't so stiff with whatever then line them with. The collar on the LE shirt is very difficult to iron, and even then, it is just soooo straight, just kind of stands up with no shape. The LL Bean are great when I need a crisper shirt and want to wear a tie. The Bean shirts actually have the best collar roll; with or without tie.


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah, 6 washes means something's seriously wrong with the shirt. Hopefully BB will take care of it.

On the non-iron side, Costco Kirklands have great roll. About 3.25", for $20. Haven't tried it, but the JAB look like a substantial roll. My personal philosophy is to try to spend as little as possible on the non-irons. And I think 3-5 of them is plenty.


----------



## fallschurch (Apr 7, 2015)

TimF said:


> Yeah, 6 washes means something's seriously wrong with the shirt. Hopefully BB will take care of it.
> 
> On the non-iron side, Costco Kirklands have great roll. About 3.25", for $20. Haven't tried it, but the JAB look like a substantial roll. My personal philosophy is to try to spend as little as possible on the non-irons. And I think 3-5 of them is plenty.


 The Costco Kirkland and JAB ones, are they traditional OCBD's or pinpoints?


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

fallschurch said:


> The Costco Kirkland and JAB ones, are they traditional OCBD's or pinpoints?


I think they offer a variety of fabrics non-iron: twill, broadcloth, pinpoint etc. Oxford should be one of them. Then again, I haven't shopped for non iron BD in years.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

TimF said:


> Yeah, 6 washes means something's seriously wrong with the shirt. Hopefully BB will take care of it.
> 
> On the non-iron side, Costco Kirklands have great roll. About 3.25", for $20. Haven't tried it, but the JAB look like a substantial roll. My personal philosophy is to try to spend as little as possible on the non-irons. And I think 3-5 of them is plenty.


I'll confirm JAB sells a variety of OCBD's, all with substantial roll.

One of mine is a JAB 1905 series OCBD, and the fabric is every bit as thick as a Hyde Park. Unfortunately, that model is only sold in letter sizing, but fortunately, my tailor can correct the sleeve length.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Hebrew Barrister said:


> I'll confirm JAB sells a variety of OCBD's, all with substantial roll.


Thank you for that information. But do those shirts ever go on sale?


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

Charles Dana said:


> Thank you for that information. But do those shirts ever go on sale?


Doesn't JAB go on sale every third day? Check their clearance too. I have a few french cuffs for no more than $20 a shirt.



Hebrew Barrister said:


> I'll confirm JAB sells a variety of OCBD's, all with substantial roll.


Curious what the collar length is, if you got one on hand.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

Charles Dana said:


> Thank you for that information. But do those shirts ever go on sale?


Was that a joke? JAB has a sale going approximately 90% of the time. At the very worst, a sale is two shirts for 90. At the best, it's four for 100. Average is 3 for 75.

Subscribe to their email list and watch. Might be a week at the worst before you get them at the price you want.

Their fits are very similar to lands end, btw. A 17/34 in tailored from JAB fits me exactly like a 17/34 in tailored from lands end.

If you want a classically cut suit for cheap, the JAB signature gold's are half canvassed and go for 300 on sale. I know some on here cringe at the thought of a JAB suit, but that's really not being fair to them to judge them on their low end crap line of suits when they have the sig gold's and sig platinums that are entirely acceptable quality.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Charles Dana said:


> Thank you for that information. But do those shirts ever go on sale?


ROFL


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

FLMike said:


> ROFL


That was either a good joke, or a very unintentionally funny post.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hebrew Barrister said:


> That was either a good joke, or a very unintentionally funny post.


Given that one of our wittiest members authored the post I would wager that the intent existed.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Making a comment that seems serious, but which is intentionally absurd, is something I must have picked up from my older brother. He’s the master of deadpan humor.

Years ago he took his elderly dog to the vet for a check-up. The doctor said, “Have you noticed any changes in his behavior, or any other problems?” With a completely straight face and a serious tone of voice, my brother replied, “Well, his senses aren’t what they used to be, of course. For example, he seems to be losing his sense of humor. They say that’s the first one to go.”

It took awhile for the doctor to figure out that my brother was kidding. My brother enjoyed seeing the befuddled look on the doctor’s face until the moment of enlightenment hit.

Paying full retail at JAB is about as likely as hearing a dog—young or old— tell a joke.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I stopped by a JAB today specifically to measure the 1905 Tailored Fit OCBD collar length. I measure several to make sure I had an adequate sample; all 2.75 inches. For my money, I'll just stick with my PRL OCBDs for when I don't wear a tie or other casual wear...

MC



TimF said:


> Doesn't JAB go on sale every third day? Check their clearance too. I have a few french cuffs for no more than $20 a shirt.
> 
> Curious what the collar length is, if you got one on hand.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

The bulk of my ocbds are Brooks Milano fit must irons that I bought in bulk 3 or so years ago. All of them are still in perfect condition, which is good, because I have no desire to replace them with the current pocketless version. 

Agree on the statements about PRL’s ocbds- though I prefer a pocket (I actually use the pockets on my shirts), the logo is unobtrusive and the shirts really do seem to improve with age. I still have several and wear them often.

Say what you will about RL, but his notorious QC definitely comes through- the only reason I’ve ever donated or sold RL stuff is because of fit, never defects.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

This may not be a trad point of view, but I feel like the pocket is even more valuable in the smart phone era.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Green3 said:


> This may not be a trad point of view, but I feel like the pocket is even more valuable in the smart phone era.


I have an iPhone 6s+ (and considering the X when I'm due for an upgrade)- way too big to fit in the pocket without falling out. I typically carry a Parker Jotter and my glasses/sunglasses (depending on which I'm wearing) in that pocket


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
It is good to hear that there remain others out there who also continue to use the breast pockets on their shirts. I think it is the signature oversized, phone and a bi-lateral breast pockets that drives my ever growing love of vented fishing shirts...Oh-how-so seductively convenient; my cell phone and a micro-point Sharpie pen fit nicely in the left pocket and my wallet slips nicely and securely in the always buttoned right pocket...life is indeed good!


----------



## paxonus (Dec 26, 2016)

Oldsport said:


> I stopped by a JAB today specifically to measure the 1905 Tailored Fit OCBD collar length. I measure several to make sure I had an adequate sample; all 2.75 inches. For my money, I'll just stick with my PRL OCBDs for when I don't wear a tie or other casual wear...
> 
> MC


That collar is even smaller than the Hyde Park I just purchased, which measures 3 inches.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Just purchased a couple of tailored HPs — 2.75” confirmed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

